# Abweichungen der Fontdarstellung bei div. Betriebssystemen



## Turkey1976 (1. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Leute,

kann ich in ein Applet Schriften fest einbetten, sodass das Programm nicht auf die Systemschriften zurückgreifen muss?
Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich kleine Deltas bei der Darstellung von Schriften (drawstring) zwischen MacOS und WinXP habe.

Vielen Dank vorab für Euren Input

Heiko


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2008)

Ja, das ist möglich. In ein jar Packen und mit getResource darauf zugreifen. Vorher sicherstellen, dass die verwendete Schrift auch verteilt werden darf.


----------



## Turkey1976 (1. Mrz 2008)

Danke!


----------



## Turkey1976 (7. Mrz 2008)

Also die Unterschiede zwischen Linux/MacOS und Windows sind trotz der Verwendung eines eingebetteten TTF Fonts enorm. 
Um die Zeilen umzubrechen vermesse ich das Font mit

```
FontMetrics fm = g.getFontMetrics();
```

Hier ein Beispiel wie stark die Unterschiede sind:

Windows:








MacOSx:







Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Turkey1976 (10. Mrz 2008)

Wie schaffe ich es, dass Schriften auf allen Systemen die gleiche Position haben?


----------

